#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar Btech Admission, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel & Campus

## ajaytopgun

Indian Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar is one of the eight new IITs and was set up by the Government of India in 2008. The Institute started functioning from the campus of its mentor institute IIT Kharagpur and shifted operation to Bhubaneswar on 22 July 2009. Currently, the Institute has 534 students in the Bachelor of Technology program in Civil Engineering, Computer Science & Engineering, Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering and Metallurgical & Materials Engineering. Currently, the Institute is offering B. Tech. program in Civil Engineering, Computer Science & Engineering, Electrical Engineering and Mechanical Engineering with an intake of 40 students in each discipline and 20 students in Metallurgical & Materials Engineering. 

*Location:*     Bhubaneshwar, Odisha
*Estd* :  2008
*Website:* http://www.iitbbs.ac.in/
*E-mail:* info@iitbbs.ac.in

*Contact:* 0674-2301982
*Ownership:* Public
*Approved By*: University Grants Commission
*Affiliated To*: Indian Institute of Technology, Bhubaneswar

*FACILITY

*
Boys HostelGirls HostelGymLibrarySportsCafeteriaAuditoriumMedicalInfrastructure 
*
Ranking

*       AAAA means Very Good

*Courses UG and PG

*


Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engineering 

*Courses PG

*
Civil Environmental EngineeringMaterials Science and TechnologyElectronics and Communication EngineeringThermal EngineeringMechanical Engineering -Design and ManufacturingCivil and Structural EngineeringTransportation Engineering 

*College Insight

*Gender Ratio       Male: 10   -  Female:  1
          Average Age      Male = 21 Yrs.Average Age Female = 23 Yrs.

*CUTOFF RANKS 2016

*       Comming Soon

*Colleges Fees: 

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹5,000

One Time Fees
₹3,900

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
₹3,000

Annual Fees
₹1,300

*Total*
*₹1,13,200*


*
Hostel Fee

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹4,000

Mess Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹3,000

Hostel Admission Fee (One Time)
₹2,000

Hostel Seat Rent (per Semester)
₹500

Electricity & Water charges (per Semester)
₹1,500

Hostel Mess Advance (Six Monthly)
₹12,000

Hostel Overhead Charges (Six Monthly)
₹7,300

*Total*
*₹30,300

*


*
Fee Waivers

*
100% Tuition Fee waiver for SC/ST/PH students.Full remission of the Tuition Fee for General & OBC students whose family income is less than Rs.1 lakh per annum.Remission  of 2/3rd of the Tuition Fee for General & OBC students whose family  income is between Rs.1 lakh to Rs.5 lakh per annum. 


*PLACEMENTS 2015

*Top recruiters


FlipkartCognizantTata MotorsUnited Health Group 

*WEBSITE:* http://www.iitbbs.ac.in/





  Similar Threads: P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Silicon Institute of Technology Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility MIT- Moradabad Institute of Technology,  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities University Institute of Technology btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

----------

